# [Miniatures] Dog's Bones - 2018 ->Dec 18th - Animals



## dogoftheunderworld (Jul 10, 2013)

UPDATES:: Adding a links to the latest models:
12/15/2018 - Animals
07/01/2018 - Gargantuan Necronaut
06/04/2018 - Charnel Hound
05/27/2018 - Greater Cadaver Collector
05/14/2018 - Misc Males parts 4 & 5
05/12/2018- Misc Males Part  3
03/27/2018 - Misc Human Male PCs (part 1 & 2)
01/27/2018 - Mashaaf / Great Worm / Old One
01/20/2018 - Male Amoured Warriors
01/15/2018 - Special Projects
12/30/2017 - Various Undead
12/28/2017 - Sea monsters, bugbears, gnolls.
03/02/15 -  Colossal Skeletal Dragon 

------------------------------------------------------
I have an old mini painting thread around here somewhere.. but there was not a lot in it.  Since I recently received my Reaper's Bones Kickstarter set, I thought I would start a new one.

July 3rd:  Received big box of bones (the ones down front are one that needed some hot/cold re-positioning): 



July 4th:  Kids demand to paint, wife joins in.  I pull out the zombie hunters and space marines, as I'm not likely to use them anytime soon, they are happy campers.  A quick lesson in painting and basing, and ... (front row: 10 & 13 yr old daughters, middle: wife & 16 yr old son, back: mine):



Not bad for their first attempts, and my first painting in couple of years.

Working on some townsfolk next, to get better warmed up.  More to come!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jul 10, 2013)

Okay, since I restarted this thread in the correct forum, I've had a week to work on painting.  Below is the first stretch.  Trying to get back into the swing of things, so I started with the townsfolk.  I have not decided completely on basing yet.  Many of the RBs (Reaper Bones) have decent, close to standard size bases, so I am contemplating leaving them on -- especially if I am doing special basing.  So, for the townsfolk, I did a combination of new bases, existing bases, and special bases.  I am still working on my camera techniques as well, so please forgive some of the lighting.  

Question:  Would it be better to show the minis further away, as to not show every mistake -- or show them close up?

Okay, enough of that, first up:  simple folk with Reaper broccoli bases:


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jul 10, 2013)

More townsfolk:  The bar maid I re-based and added greenstuff floor boards.  For the grave digger and the pitchfork guy, I tried to use some light & dark washes to highlight the Point Of Light feature.  "Nodwick"  was an a test of patience and color options.  I tried to keep my colors somewhat "period", but it limits the palette somewhat to a lot of dull brownish colors.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jul 10, 2013)

I bought a bunch of those minis last year, because the hobby store had them on sale. Always fun to see how other people paint minis.
Very well done! Thanks for the pics. (maybe trim off some of the top and bottom?


----------



## Zaukrie (Jul 11, 2013)

That bartender paint job is amazing. Thanks for sharing, I just broke my leg, so I think I will have plenty of time to start painting mine.


----------



## JediSoth (Jul 12, 2013)

I got a bunch of Bones myself. I started blogging about the painting of them. I don't know if I'll keep up with it, but if anyone is interested, the blog is DoctorStrangeRoll. The first blog post in which I actually go through the painting of a Bones mini is here.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jul 19, 2013)

*Dungeon Dressing*

A little behind (already) with kids at camps, VBS, and one sick at home.. 

Now some dungeon elements ... 

Still need to work on my lighting for the pictures.. 

I added some tacky glue to the fountain to give a water-filled look.


----------



## Hishen (Jul 19, 2013)

nice thread mate..you made these things? or buy? of you made which material is this?


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jul 24, 2013)

*Heroes*

Okay, my first group of "heroes" is up.  I tried using some primer ("Board to Pieces" white spray primer).  The bones are a little "slick" without the primer -- if the paint is thin at all, it would go on more like a wash; so I thought I would try primer.  The first coat of paint went on better, but after looking at the close up pictures, the primer left them a bit grainy.  Not sure, but I think I will go back to not using primer (after I paint the dozen I've already primed).  Continuing to play with basing.


----------



## tangleknot (Jul 29, 2013)

Looking good.

It might just be the picture but I'm not seeing a wash on these miniatures.  I'm not an amazing miniature painting artist, and I was self taught.  So if this sounds dumb, just ignore this post.  
I usually paint a base coat (darker colors than the finished colors you want), then I use a watered down black paint wash (to bring out the detail, Very important!) use your brush to apply the wash and soak it up if you put too much on, followed by a dry brush of the colors I want (this step is when I paint in all the details and give it color, use your finest brushes if need be).  The results are great!  And its easy and quick to do.  
As for eyes, I hate eyes but they will make/break a miniature.  Try filling the whole eye with black.  Then run a off-white line across the eye (----).  Then run your brush with black paint perpendicular to that white line in the middle, essentially making a cross with the two colors.  (--I--).  The results is a black eye ball in the center of a white eye.  Its not great and there are better more challenging ways to do an eye, but it works good enough.

I hope that helps and good luck painting.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jul 29, 2013)

tangleknot said:


> Looking good.
> 
> It might just be the picture but I'm not seeing a wash on these miniatures.  I'm not an amazing miniature painting artist, and I was self taught.  So if this sounds dumb, just ignore this post.
> I usually paint a base coat (darker colors than the finished colors you want), then I use a watered down black paint wash (to bring out the detail, Very important!) use your brush to apply the wash and soak it up if you put too much on, followed by a dry brush of the colors I want (this step is when I paint in all the details and give it color, use your finest brushes if need be).  The results are great!  And its easy and quick to do.
> ...




Thanks.  I've tried several different techniques in the past (and continue to try them).  I have never been able to get the hang of a black wash.  I have tended toward doing straight layers, with some dry brushing for textures.  But, with so many bones to paint, I am definitely trying new (& old) things.  

I have tried the above "eye" technique as well, with mixed results.  A little better results when my own eyes were better    Depending on the mini (a couple of these last ones had very small faces, with cloaks covering even more), I have been shooting for just a dot of color to hint at the eyes...  which doesn't look as good with these close up pictures, but looks good enough at tabletop viewing


----------



## tangleknot (Jul 29, 2013)

The black wash is probably the most important step you'll ever master.  When I first started I only did a base coat and dry brush.  200 mini's later I learned how to wash and well....  I went back and redid them all.  It brings out the detail, it makes the miniature "pop".  
The key to washing is that you apply the wash conservatively, don't just dump it on.  Place it on the mini and remove it if you add too much.  It should have the consistency of milk, as It should accumulate as black in the resesis but wash over the miniature like its not there.  When your finished your miniature might have a dark film over the entire mini, that's ok.  Your base coat will be mostly intact, the wash will be applied and the dry brush will take this dark looking mini and make it look amazing.

Good luck.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 7, 2013)

*5 dwarves and a halfling*

Some smaller characters.  Still playing with bases, etc.  Eyes are better, but off a little.  The halfling's base is a 3/4" wooden disk from LITKO.


----------



## tangleknot (Aug 7, 2013)

Looking good!  

Chain mail/ plate mail tip:  Right off the bat paint the platemail/ chainmail surface black, and dry brush your silver on.  It won't require a wash, just 2 steps and it looks pretty good.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 8, 2013)

tangleknot said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Chain mail/ plate mail tip:  Right off the bat paint the platemail/ chainmail surface black, and dry brush your silver on.  It won't require a wash, just 2 steps and it looks pretty good.




Thanks.  I remember that tip now... I was doing it backward for some reason:  I painted with silver/steel and dry brushed with black.   I will be trying the above method on my next paint-up: Huge Skeleton.


----------



## tangleknot (Aug 9, 2013)

Also Your minis look kinda dark, almost as if you applied a base coat and a wash, but not the final dry brush afterwards (It could also be the photo).  If you did apply a dry brush you might want to try a color one shade "lighter"

Disclaimer:  As I said before, I'm self taught and my techniques may or may not be perfect, but:

I usually paint a base coat one shade darker than I want the final color to be.  Next after that dries I apply a black wash on the mini and then after that dries dry brush the final color on the miniature.  I usually paint 4-6 at a time and it takes ~30-45 min per miniature.

If you own 2 bottles of every color (one slightly lighter or darker than the other) it can save a lot of time.  I was cheap starting off as a painter, and probably painted ~500 minis before I finally bought 2 of each.
If you need cheap brushes buy the 10 pack of brushes from the hobby store for $5.  you may only actually use 2-3 of them but they are a lot cheaper than the brushes they sell at your "gaming" store.

Good luck


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 10, 2013)

*Huge Giant Skeleton*

Huge-sized giant skeleton.  I was going to mount on a 3" disk, but I decided to leave on the molded base (it takes up about the same surface area anyway).  I really like this sculpt and I think the paint job came out okay.


----------



## tangleknot (Aug 10, 2013)

That looks great, and Great job with the chainmail!

A lot painters say that skeleton's are the easiest to paint, but unlike most miniatures there is some unique exceptions that only apply to skeletons.  (Brown washes and such).

My preferred method:  Base coat the mini in brown.  Lightly dry brush "bone color".  Wash with black wash.  And reapply the "bone color" dry brush.  
This gives the mini a grimy old bone look with subtle transitions from darker inner bones to the outside bones. 

Looking good!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 16, 2013)

*Jabberwock*

First, a pic of the giant skeleton and the undertaker for size comparison:


And now, the Jabberwock!


----------



## tangleknot (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking great!


----------



## ced1106 (Aug 18, 2013)

Agreed on the wash. I like QuickShade Inks (eye droppers) washes. The brown Strong Tone is the most versatile, but black Dark Tone is useful sometimes.

With Bones, I find applying a wash of Pledge Future Floor Wax (Amazon and Walmart) mixed with some runny AppleBarrel black craft paint REALLY helps find the details and mold lines.

Here's a pretty good tutorial for washes:
http://www.how-to-paint-miniatures.com/miniature_painting_washing.html

Some D&D Adventure mini's I primed white then washed black, then colored. 
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ced1106/media/Miniatures/IMG_0520_zps9407e7dd.jpg.html?sort=6&o=2


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 28, 2013)

*Fighters - good or bad?*

Here are some big bold fighters.  BBEG?  Heroic PC?  You decide!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 30, 2013)

*Wizards' Turn*

Now the Wizards get their turn...


----------



## tangleknot (Aug 30, 2013)

Bottom wizard looks really good!  However the top girl miniature could probobly use a few washes to bring out her hair and shoes.  

Many of the miniatures look "grainy."  I've had this happen before when I used cheap spray can primer, and the nozzle just sputtered the paint out.  - maybe the reason?  or it could just be the photograph...

BTW are you using a sealant like matt or semi gloss finish?  Its a very good idea to do that if you haven't already (or paint jobs can and will flake over time).

Thanks for posting, looking good


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 30, 2013)

tangleknot said:


> Many of the miniatures look "grainy."  I've had this happen before when I used cheap spray can primer, and the nozzle just sputtered the paint out.  - maybe the reason?  or it could just be the photograph...
> 
> BTW are you using a sealant like matt or semi gloss finish?  Its a very good idea to do that if you haven't already (or paint jobs can and will flake over time).




Yes, the grainy look is from the primer I was using.  I stopped priming when I noticed it, but still have several more that have already been primed...

I am using a sealant as well -- although often I have been taking the photos before I seal them.

Thanks again!


----------



## tangleknot (Aug 30, 2013)

If you need to remove paint, I've always used pinesol.  Works great on plastic and metal, just leave the mini in it for a day and scrub with an old toothbrush (if it didn't all just come off)  
Just try it out on one bone mini first though...  just in case it dissolves bones...

I only mentioned the sealant cause I didn't know to do it for about 1 year into my hobby, and by then I was starting to do "touch ups" on my flaky minis   Live and learn I guess.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 30, 2013)

*Quick Undead Horde*

A quick base & wash for my Undead Horde.  Skeletons, Zombies/Ghouls, and a Mummy.  I did a couple of extra layers/steps on the mummy, but basically quick base coats and a wash.  I went ahead and re-based these, since the broccoli bases were a little small.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Sep 1, 2013)

*Rats*

A quick swarm of Rats as well as a couple of Rat Swarms:


----------



## tangleknot (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's a couple tips.  When doing fur, very Very lightly dry brush off white color to give the fur a bit of sheen.  As for small rodents white/red dots for eyes really help them stand out especially on swarm tokens.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Sep 3, 2013)

*Huge Griffon*

Okay, so the scale of this Reaper mini is a bit off... way bigger than my other (WoTC) griffons and really too big to be "Large" -- so I mounted on a Huge-sized base and we'll call it an "Advanced Griffon" -- or as I like to say "the mother of all griffons"


----------



## tangleknot (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow looks really good!  I sometimes lightly dry brush silver over feathers to give them a shine, but your layering of colors worked really well and got a similar effect.  Good work on the wash!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Sep 9, 2013)

*Male Fighters*

Next batch of heroes is up.  Assorted Male Fighters.  As you may have guessed, I tend to do a group of figures at a time.  It lets me have some concentrated painting time, while letting paint dry of figures between steps.  (Also lets me use up paint on my palette, so figures done at once may have similar paint schemes -- hopefully when I am done, there be be enough over all variety it won't be noticed.)
Tomorrow I will post the Female Fighters I have been working on in this same "batch."


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Sep 10, 2013)

*Female Fighters*

Here are the Female Warriors that I promised.  For basing, I'm just using what seems to fit on a case-by-case basis.  (I.E.  Some of the bases are close enough to 1" rounds, some have special terrain, and some need to be re-based.)


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Sep 19, 2013)

*Clockwork Dragon*

Working on a couple of the dragons.  First up: the Gargantuan Clockwork Dragon.  Mounted on a homemade 4" base, with 1" grid carved into it.  I had more trouble with the large flat wings than I did with the small details.  Also, this is the first piece I wish I had painted before assembling.


----------



## tangleknot (Sep 20, 2013)

That Dragon looks Awesome!  Good work.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Sep 20, 2013)

tangleknot said:


> That Dragon looks Awesome!  Good work.



Thanks!

After looking at the pictures, I realized that the underbelly did not turn out as good as I thought.  I wanted to have it look like a furnace (either for steampunk type power, non-magical fire breath, or something).  So I did some touchups... not sure that I'm happy with it yet, so I might play with it a little more before I'm "done."


----------



## tangleknot (Sep 21, 2013)

Fire is tough to do right.  Here is my advice for doing flame (it might give you an idea for what to do with your furnace).  
My best stab at doing flame is to first paint it yellow, then paint half way down from the top with dark red.  Wash dark red over the entire "flame", then dry brush a few coats of yellow near the base and lightly hit the tips with red, and you might even add a pinch of gold to the very tips.  The effect should be yellow in the middle, with red flames at the top with some transition.  More often than not new painters will paint flame red to yellow (yellow on top), but flame just doesn't look like that.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Sep 26, 2013)

*Red Dragon*

Next up, Paizo's iconic Red Dragon.  This was another one that I had trouble with sizing.  I finally decided on Huge, making it a smallish Adult Red.


----------



## tangleknot (Sep 26, 2013)

I love the red to black wings, I gotta try that sometime.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Oct 4, 2013)

*WotC repaints - WaterSummoner*

Okay, so I've been a little busy and have not even started the next model yet.  (Plus I've been distracted by the new Bones II kictstarter  ).

So, here is an older repaint I did of some WotC figures.  I give you the Bonded Water Summoner:


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Oct 25, 2013)

*More Female Adventurers*

Back and a little bit of a break (well, kid's Fall Break anyway...).   Some female adventurers.  The one standing on a rock originally was standing on a dragon head, but my youngest daughter did not care for it, so I switched it out.  




Not my best painting (or camera work).  Definitely like working with the larger sculpts better.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 26, 2013)

Use more colors per miniature.  Weapons ought to have wood and steel colors.  Detail in armor can be amplified with colors (rather than keeping it a flat chain mail coat).  Use more washes to bring out detail in your shoes and leather straps.  
This round of miniatures look hastily painted compared to your earlier work.  

Good luck, I look forward to seeing more mini's


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Oct 30, 2013)

*Hunks of metal and flesh*

Here are some figures with bulk.  I up-sized the base on one of the fleshy ones to Golem-Size.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Oct 31, 2013)

*Monsters for Halloween*

A few random monsters for Halloween:


----------



## Richards (Nov 1, 2013)

That's a rather awkward pose on that owlbear.  I wonder what the sculptor was going for?  Extra fierceness, maybe?

I just can't help feeling there should be a banana peel on the base there somewhere.

Johnathan


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Nov 2, 2013)

Richards said:


> That's a rather awkward pose on that owlbear.  I wonder what the sculptor was going for?  Extra fierceness, maybe?
> 
> I just can't help feeling there should be a banana peel on the base there somewhere.
> 
> Johnathan



I know what you mean.  At first I thought it was bent out of shape -- but when I looked at the original base, it was centered underneath this sideways pose.  I guess they can't all be great sculpts


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Nov 6, 2013)

*3 gnomes, 1 halfling, and a dwarf..*

Some little heroes.  I included a group shot "at play level" as a reference shot.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Nov 8, 2013)

*Larger than life Heroes*

going from pint sized to gallon sized ... Really big medium-sized heroes


----------



## tangleknot (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow, those look great!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Nov 13, 2013)

*mummies and more*

More Undead baddies.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Nov 30, 2013)

*Giants: Fire & Ice*

Finally some time to paint, so here are my Fire & Frost Giants...


----------



## tangleknot (Nov 30, 2013)

Those look awesome!

I see the Flash (the plastic seam from the mold) on your fire giant.  Prior to painting use a razor blade to remove it, to prevent it from leaving a line down your miniature.

Best of luck!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Dec 2, 2013)

tangleknot said:


> Those look awesome!
> 
> I see the Flash (the plastic seam from the mold) on your fire giant.  Prior to painting use a razor blade to remove it, to prevent it from leaving a line down your miniature.
> 
> Best of luck!




Thanks.  I try to catch the flashing when it's obvious, but apparently missed that one.   Curse my aging eyes!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Dec 7, 2013)

*Goblin Horde*

A quick horde treatment for my (non-pathfinder) Goblins:


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Dec 14, 2013)

*Now For Sale*

Well, due to economic forces, I have decided to sell select Painted miniatures.  So, if you've like what you've seen in this thread, please go on over the EN World's "Sell & Buy"Classifieds system and check things out.

Thanks for all your views!  This thread has kept me motivated to keep painting!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Dec 21, 2013)

Mad_Jack said:


> Have you considered using some sort of magnification while painting? A lot of folks use Optivisors or some other kind of magnifier. I personally disassembled a couple of those tabletop magnifiers with the alligator clips on articulated arms to hold things and frankensteined together a nice long articulated arm with a 5X magnifying glass on it.
> One thing you can do is use your camera to check your work - take pics of the areas you're painting and make notes of where you've make mistakes, then go back and touch them up. If your camera has a viewscreen on it, keep it nearby as you work and snap pics as you go to check your work.




I use a combination of things: dedicated glasses, magnifying glass, etc.  I do sometimes go back and touch up minis after I've taken close up pictures.  However, for the most part a lot of the things you see in these close up photos are not very noticeable at "Tabletop" viewing -- which is what I'm going for.  (But the perfectionist in me still tries to improve techniques as I go along.)

Thanks!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Feb 15, 2014)

After a long break, able to get back to some painting!  I wasn't sure what I wanted to do with this model, but based on horn placement, I went with : 
"Gargantuan Corrupted Bronze Dragon"



I've also decided to add this to my "for sale" collection.  Check them out right here on EN World's Sell & Buy board.  Thanks.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 2, 2014)

*Orc Horde +*

A quick Orc Horde (painted with my son):



And my 10 yr old daughter wanted in on the action too:



Should I be worried about "the cool blood on his swords"?


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 2, 2015)

Well, my Bones II arrived, so I decided I better finish up the last big item from the first set....

Colossal Skeletal Dragon:


----------



## tangleknot (Mar 3, 2015)

Dragon looks great!


----------



## Jhaelen (Mar 5, 2015)

wow!

No, make that WOW!!!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Dec 27, 2017)

*Under the Sea*

Well, I've gotten more Bones, but not made time to paint.. as evidence by the last date of this thread.  So, I am trying to get back into the habit.
Below are Coral Golem, Shipwreck Golem, and Kraken.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Dec 29, 2017)

Some quick paint jobs on a group of Bugbears and a group of Gnolls.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Dec 30, 2017)

12/20/17 - Undead variety.   Still working back up to detail level....


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jan 15, 2018)

A brief interlude....  first:  a demonic creature for a friend's campaign.. described as a dire wolf mixed with a purple dragon:


And second..  I have been looking for some cheap skeletons for a while to do some Huge/Gagantuan projects, but not having luck.  Then, I heard that Twilight Creations was back in business, and I was able to order 4 bag o' skeletons (which have been out of stock everywhere).

4 bags, pre & post bone primer:


Project List (artwork from Wizards of the Coast)
- Carcuss Crab (Eberon)

- Greater Cadaver Colecter (MMIII)

- Charnel Hound (MMIII)

- Necronaut (MMIII)


Other ideas??


----------



## Imaculata (Jan 16, 2018)

That kraken and coral golem are awesome! Now I wish I would have had a miniature like that when my players actually fought a coral golem. Instead we had to substitute it with a random miniature of similar scale that we happened to have lying around. And isn't that always the problem with minis?


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jan 16, 2018)

Imaculata said:


> That kraken and coral golem are awesome! Now I wish I would have had a miniature like that when my players actually fought a coral golem. Instead we had to substitute it with a random miniature of similar scale that we happened to have lying around. And isn't that always the problem with minis?




Thanks.  And that is very true -- I always need just one more mini      I usually find a cool mini I have and build the encounter based on the mini, rather than the other way around....   but sometimes you just need that Undead were-shark


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jan 20, 2018)

Batch of Human Male Warriors "Armored" (mostly).  I only re-based one of these. With so many figures to paint, and so many of the Reaper Bones bases integrated into the figure.... it is just not wroth it to me, unless something is really off.   As long as the base is about scale, and the mini isn't tipping over - I'm okay for these table-top ready minis.


----------



## pogre (Jan 20, 2018)

I like the cape on the re-based barbarian figure a lot. The highlights really give it a sense of movement. Well done!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jan 25, 2018)

pogre said:


> I like the cape on the re-based barbarian figure a lot. The highlights really give it a sense of movement. Well done!




Thank you!   Glad to see your thread starting up again as well!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jan 27, 2018)

Mashaaf / Great Worm / Old One
(The base was a little clunky, so I re-based to a plain 4" disc.)






Arial view for scale:


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 2, 2018)

I decided to try painting a large group of minis at once... so I have not been ale to post any "finished" minis.   I am working on a about 30 human/elf male figures... light or no armor mostly (I did the armored group above).  Here is the progress so far:

Basic color scheme of main clothing:


Colors mostly blocked in, and blackwash complete:


----------



## pogre (Mar 5, 2018)

> blackwash complete




What do you mean? On the armor or the entire figure? What kind of wash are you using?


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 6, 2018)

pogre said:


> What do you mean? On the armor or the entire figure? What kind of wash are you using?




Usually the entire figure (sans head) with a watered down black paint.   I like the look it gives, not just the details it can bring out, but also the general worn/dirty adventuring look.    I usually wait until I am done with the mini , then blackwash, then go back and add highlights/touch ups/dry brush/etc.    For this batch, I did the wash before I was really done, to see if it saved me time on touch ups (where the wash was too dark).

As always, a work in progress (my skills that is).


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 18, 2018)

A Tiefling commission for a friend.   It was a 3D printed model, and a little grainy in texture.  I need to ask him where it was done.  Anyway, it was part of the group I started above, but needed to finish it up for him.

[Sorry, from my phone.. always gets auto-rotated somewhere and I can't seem to fix after posting]


----------



## pogre (Mar 20, 2018)

Good job on that considering the quality of the mini. I'm not sure if I would have even attempted to paint a miniature that "grainy."


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 27, 2018)

First finished from the large group I started (above).  Did a little more with basing, but still keeping it simple to balance time and usability.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Apr 1, 2018)

Part 2:




"War"


----------



## pogre (Apr 1, 2018)

Keep paintin'!

And update your title.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 13, 2018)

Finally finished touching up parts 3,4,5. I decided to sacrifice re-basing to get these moved to the "finished" pile.

Misc Males part# 3:


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 14, 2018)

Parts 4 & 5


----------



## mehdi1973us (May 20, 2018)

cool, fantastic


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 27, 2018)

My first "bag of skeletons" project.   This one didn't use a bunch, but a quicker project to boost my morale 

I took a warforge titan and turned it into a Greater Cadaver Collecter.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jun 4, 2018)

Charnel Hound


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jul 1, 2018)

The Necronaut (Gargantuan Undead), MMIII:


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Dec 15, 2018)

Getting back to it again....

A few animals from Bones:


----------

